# Screensaver OS 9???



## Ferdinand (Nov 19, 2006)

Does OS 9 have screensavers? I can't find any controlpanel or anything about having one. I have OS 9.2.2.
Thanks,

Ferdinand


----------



## sinclair_tm (Nov 19, 2006)

nope, os 9 did not have any.  they were only 3rd party.  darkside of the mac i believe was a free one that works similar to afterdark, and could even use many of afterdark's modules.  i think you can find a link to it on pure-mac.com.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 19, 2006)

Why oh why didn't they have any in OS 9...
But thanks I will check pure-mac.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2006)

I second DarkSide of the Mac.  I'm actually using it on my old Quadra 650 running System 7.5.5, so it should run nicely on that OS 9 Mac.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks... I'm going to download it tomorrow when I have access to the computer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Nov 20, 2006)

apple just never did screensavers until os x came out.


----------

